# Preworkout stim: methylenedioxypyrovalerone



## SFW (Jun 12, 2011)

Someone i know just gave me a couple of grams. Ive read mixed reports on it.  Has anyone used it with good results? What about for fat loss?


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Someone i know just gave me a couple of grams. Ive read mixed reports on it.  Has anyone used it with good results? What about for fat loss?



Supercoke? Lol how'd thay go

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Someone i know just gave me a couple of grams. Ive read mixed reports on it.  Has anyone used it with good results? What about for fat loss?



It is one of the research chemicals available on the black market. I used to belong to a forum that gave out sources for stuff like that (MDPV, 2c-i, 2c-e, and many others). While it may seem tempting to use for fat loss, the side effects will be far too great to handle. Stimulants as strong as MDPV will overstimulate the CNS, resulting in major disturbance of sleep patterns. You will also most likely develop amphetamine psychosis, which may or may not reside after withdrawal. You MAY be able to get some benefit out of it if you are able to cut it down into mcg dosages, provided you have the equipment. However, at that point I think you're better off going with a more stable stimulant like clen, ephedrine, or phentermine.


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 14, 2011)

throw that shit away it has put people in the hospital. its a legal high it has no place in bodybuilding imo


----------



## SFW (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah it wasnt pleasurable. made my arms tingle and feet numb. Plus i chainsmoked nearly a pack.


----------

